# Surf explosion!!!!!



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Me and my bro went out today and absolutely slaughtered them. Hooked up on Pomps (lost one), Blues, Reds, and of course cats. Ended up with:

5 reds (4 Slot) 27, 26.5, 27, 20, and a 16incher. 
5 pomps all 12, 14, 15inch. 
6 blues, 
3 cats. Amazing day!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

nice...love days like that.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that'll work! good report...and good eats...


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

My family and I are camping at Fort Pickens this coming weekend. Do you mind sharing bait used, distance from shore, rigs, etc?

It seems like that info is a state secret on this forum. Must be a fishing etiquette thing, but I'd like to have a successful fishing vacation....for the CHILDREN!!! for Christ's sake!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man what a afternoon glad I decided to show up


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

For the third trip in a row I could find the pomps today. Did find the reds, blues and cats though.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

nice job


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Great day on the beach!!!!!!

NATHAR,
Dig up some fleas by the jetties east of the pickens pier or use shrimp. Make up a double drop rig with 1/0 or 2/0 circle hooks with a pyramid sinker (3oz to 8oz whatever will hold bottom). Put one rod between the shore and first bar and one over the first bar. Don't forget to set your drag, because those big reds and rays will take your rod! Just look on the gulf side and find a spot that has a deep hole close to shore. Now go catch some fish!!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting. Big grin on this end!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> For the third trip in a row I could find the pomps today. Did find the reds, blues and cats though.



Couple of us going tomorrow afternoon to the seashore if you can make it


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Good trip Bro. Mark!! I wish I could have gone with ya. It seems the secret to my friends having great trips is to invite me to go when I have to work!!:thumbup:
Great post!!!!!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Firedawg said:


> Great day on the beach!!!!!!
> 
> NATHAR,
> Dig up some fleas by the jetties east of the pickens pier or use shrimp. Make up a double drop rig with 1/0 or 2/0 circle hooks with a pyramid sinker (3oz to 8oz whatever will hold bottom). Put one rod between the shore and first bar and one over the first bar. Don't forget to set your drag, because those big reds and rays will take your rod! Just look on the gulf side and find a spot that has a deep hole close to shore. Now go catch some fish!!!


Thanks for the....confirmation. That's what I used the last time we were on Fort P. when I caught a nice Pomp.....it's just that I was aping a dude a little further down the beach and didn't really know what I was doing.

That water's pretty chilly. Are you able to cast out past the second sand bar, or did you have to wade out to the first sandbar and cast from there like I had to do in April? I'm still a little soprano-ish from that. :blink:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I wouldnt advise wading out there this time of year chilly burrrr We got a few 12 ft surf rods that will get u some distance but use what u got We caught all our fish in the first break The big thing has already been said is find a good washout and fish that they like the deep cuts between the bars Hope this helps


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been catching the majority of my fish right where the waves break on the first sandbar....seems the rougher the surf the more I catch


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't you know it is bow season???


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats how its done..Surf fishing for Pomps, Red, and Bd's has been on fire for the past 5 days..Water to dirty to sight fish so go throw a peeled skrimp..:thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and post!


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

awesome job. to bad ya'll didnt get into more pomps


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

20lb florocarbon leader. I like #1 or 1/0 lite wire circle hooks, just enough weight to keep it out there and 1/2 of fresh dead shrimp or fleas if you can get them.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

yall tore em up!! nice work!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hate! ;-)~


----------



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

looks like a white fish instead of a red>


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

hawkpcb48 said:


> looks like a white fish instead of a red>


Its a red for sure


----------

